# DLNA Erfahrungen



## mFuSE (11. August 2008)

hiho,

hat schon jemand mal damit praktische Erfahrung gemacht?
In der Theorie ist ja alles schön und gut, am Ende kommt aber meistens was anderes bei raus 

DLNA? -> Digital Living Network Alliance - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


So ist die Frage - wie gut funktioniert das wenn man z.b. folgende Kombination hat:

DENON Deutschland | Home Audio Components
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Festplatten - NAS/NDAS - Buffalo LinkStation Live 1 TB


- Media streaming komplett ohne PC ....
Einschränkung wäre wohl, Videofiles müssen im WMA Format sein, habe zumindest noch nichts anderes gesehen 

Aber gut .. immerhin etwas wo man einen ganzen PC als Abspielgerät einsparen könnte?


Hat jemand sowas oder ähnliches am laufen?


----------



## gouraud (11. August 2008)

mFuSE schrieb:


> Videofiles müssen im WMA Format sein



WMA ist aber Windows Media Audio. Videos müssten demnach im WMV-Format sein. Da steht bei dem Denon-Gerät allerdings nichts von!?


----------



## klefreak (11. August 2008)

mein Schwager hat sich ne Mediafestplatte zugelegt (Teac 35 Movie station) die kann man auch ganz gut in eine Multimediaumgebung einpflanzen (vga,componenten, s-/ video, optischer audioausgang,...)--> DivX,Mpeg1,2, Mp3,...
TEAC HD-35Movie, 3.5", 500GB, USB 2.0 (HD-35M-500) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at sterreich

lg Klemens


----------



## mFuSE (11. August 2008)

gouraud schrieb:


> WMA ist aber Windows Media Audio. Videos müssten demnach im WMV-Format sein. Da steht bei dem Denon-Gerät allerdings nichts von!?



... stimmt ... eventuell geht also sogar nur Audio streaming? 

*Das* wäre halt intressant zu wissen ...


Da sieht die Teac Platte dann doch intressanter aus


----------

